
The 3DS Takes Its Place in Nintendo’s Handheld History - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/04/01/nintendo-3ds/#axzz1IK9g3tWq
======
rick888
I'm impressed with this new handheld. I haven't played games in a few years,
but I'm thinking about getting this.

